# Factory wheel discoloration and hairline cracks



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

2005 with factory 17's - never seen winter or salt

Drivers rear wheel has discolored and looks light gold in comparison to other 4 wheels. It also has a bunch of little cracks like it has a clear or protective coating that is failing if your up close to it. 

I cleaned it with wheel cleaner many times and no change.

Is there a coating on the wheels and what is it?

Anyone know what the issue might be, if this is common (must not be as I couldn't find anything in forums on)

Also looking for a way to fix myself or place hopefully in MN to get it refinished?

Might be cheaper to just buy a used on but mine is fine other wise and I prefer to not be wasteful.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

factory 17s are painted alloy...(probably clear coated as well)...usually when I see the goldish color it is from brake dust that wasn't removed (can be corrosive) and some wheel cleaners, especially when put on a warm or hot wheel can etch the finish...

If one of these is your issue, the wheel refinisher should be able to fix you up for not a real lot of cash...good luck and let us know the outcome...

Bill


----------



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok so painted and then cleared - good info!

Now I have something to work off, I'll make some calls this week.

---
Side notes:

Wheels are always cleaned with Turtles Wax Ice car wash when I wash the car and never have left brake dust on. Only used Mother Tire car wash after discoloration issue started which I like for my truck rims. Yeah some stuff it to abrasive.

I did get some salt slush on the wheel last winter in the garage it was parked next to my truck and I stepped in some slush pile that fell of the truck and splashed that rim and tire only, I washed it off immediately with water but can only figure that caused the issue if it is a painted finish.

Thanks!


----------



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

Have a line into AWRS local rep

Do mobile repair so maybe they can do it while I am at work this week


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Aspired said:


> .
> 
> I did get some salt slush on the wheel last winter in the garage it was parked next to my truck and I stepped in some slush pile that fell of the truck and splashed that rim and tire only, I washed it off immediately with water but can only figure that caused the issue if it is a painted finish.
> 
> Thanks!


I drove my car through several winters and rarely washed it when it was cold. My wheels didn't have these issues. Sounds like a factory defect.

Eitherway, I'd get them powdercoated. Probally will cost the same as having somone come out and do an 'okay' job on site.


----------

